# Rezept für Conger und Hornhecht



## duck_68 (8. September 2003)

...........


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. September 2003)

Hornhechte schmecken geräuchert ganz hervorragend.

Conger kann man zwar essen, eine Delikatesse sind sie nicht. Nur die Franzosen befischen sie gezielt zum Essen, aber die essen ja sowieso alles.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2003)

Der Fetischist hat recht, noch dazu haben die Conger relativ viele Gräten - gibt bessere Fische zum Essen.


----------



## The_Duke (9. September 2003)

Hornhechte sind nicht nur geräuchert lecker, sondern auch gebraten...und wers mag auch eingelegt in heißem Essigsud mit diversen Kräutern.

Vielleicht für diejenigen, die zum ersten Mal Hornhecht essen werden...die grünen Gräten sind völlig normal...der Fisch is nicht schlecht!


----------



## HeinzJuergen (12. September 2003)

Also wir haben in der Bretagne die Conger
in Scheiben geschnitten, einen Tag in Oel mit Herbes de Provence
eingelegt und gegrillt.

Schmeckte hervorragend!
Vielleicht lag's aber auch am Rotwein

 #h #2 
Petri Heinz Jürgen


----------

